

Alpha testers for our new product - interested to help a fellow hacker? - iamyoohoo

We're pushing hard to launch an alpha version of our product hopefully by Jan 1. Do any of you want to help a fellow hacker do some alpha testing and see what's useful in the product, what's not and help us get a sense of how you would use it or if you would use it ? I think it may be a couple of hours of digging through and thinking of what you like and what you don't.<p>Please leave your email in the comments or if you have it with your profile, please indicate so. <p>We did not want to just leave a blanket site here for review, because most people just give a 5 minute look and focus just on the look and feel so it does not help too much.<p>The site is (yet) not specific to a niche so almost anyone can help, we want to discover how people would want to use something like this.<p>Thank you so much.
======
aristus
"You could put out a casting call for a snuff film and a hundred people will
show up, and no one will ask who is getting snuffed. It's that kind of town."
:)

Sure, I'll check it out: Carlos at Bueno period organization.

~~~
iamyoohoo
:) - thanks.

------
Zak
Sure, I'll check it out. Email in my profile.

------
pierrefar
Count me in. Email is in profile.

------
raju
Will do - email in profile...

------
mjvm
Sure, gottlos gmail com

------
kyro
Sure. kbeshay@gmail.com

~~~
iamyoohoo
thanks

------
vasudeva
Email's in my profile.

~~~
iamyoohoo
sorry - i did not see an email in your profile.

------
brk
Sure - profile

------
lanej0
Sure--profile.

------
jbredeche
sure thing ... bredeche at gmail.com

------
jamesmusik
james.m.aaron at gmail dot com

------
cstejerean
sure - profile

